# AVOCADOS



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

HI, NEVER TRIED WITH THE AVOCADOS? i FING THAT THIS FRUIT IS A MILD LAXATIVE FOR ME, MAYBE ALSO BECAUSE IT CONTAINS MAGNESIUM?TAKE CARE


----------

